# Emergency Roof Operation



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

I was wondering, in the event that the roof gets stuck in the down position, is there any override to manually raise the roof? I did not see anything in the manual, so I guess it's probably something they don't want us touching, but I recall in my audi, there was an override switch in the visor console that permitted the roof to be lifted through loss of power or defect.
I know from installing my roof module, there is a way to put the trunk lid in a servicing position, but is there a way to lift the roof out of the trunk?


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Emergency Roof Operation (flheat)*

I thought the manual said something about calling roadside assistance. It would certainly be a bummer if this happened in a downpour.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Roof Operation (flheat)*

If there is, I didn't see anything in the manual. You may also recall a thread where VW provided an emergency plastic roof cover for early European vehicles. (I don't know if it's still included; the thread talked about being unable to find it.) Guessing that the cover was VW's answer to your question.
Personally, I'd rather have my car get wet than risk the roof by manually pulling on it...unless it was designed for that purpose. Cloth is fairly easy to move as you wish; the hard-top would seem to require more exacting motion I'd think.
My dumb-question-of-the-hour: Do vehicles with a sunroof have an emergency way to close the sunroof in case of power loss? Can you climb up on the roof of the car and shove it closed by hand? Is there a little crank somewhere?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Roof Operation (neweosowner)*

I"ve never seen a manual way of closing a powered sunroof... 


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 3:25 PM 1-30-2007_


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Roof Operation (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_
My dumb-question-of-the-hour: Do vehicles with a sunroof have an emergency way to close the sunroof in case of power loss? Can you climb up on the roof of the car and shove it closed by hand? Is there a little crank somewhere?

The answer in (non CSC) VWs is yes.
There is a covered area directly in front of the sunroof, that opens to reveal a crank and shaft that close the sunroof in case of electrical failure.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Emergency Roof Operation (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_Do vehicles with a sunroof have an emergency way to close the sunroof in case of power loss? 

Yes, it is explained in the owner manuals of VW products that have sunroofs. There are pictures here: Sunroof - Manual (emergency) closing of the Sunroof.
Respecting the much more complex roof on the Eos, I am sure that there is some kind of 'reversionary' method of getting the thing closed electro-hydraulically in the event of a fault with the roof controller. Check the owner manual for details.
So far as 'manually' closing the roof is concerned (closing it without any battery power on the vehicle) - my guess is that if such a procedure exists, it is a workshop procedure only, not an owner procedure. Likely two people would be needed, and both of them would have to have a pretty good understanding of Eos roof mechanics.
If your battery goes dead, get a boost from someone else - that's probably the simplest answer.
Michael


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Roof Operation (mark_d_drake)*

My Nissan Maxima, Buick LeSabre and Volvo 760 all had instructions on how to manually close the roofs. Some times you used a crank supplied with the car or a screw driver to turn a gear. Don't know how to do it on the Eos and the OM doesn't say. bob


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Emergency Roof Operation (vweosdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_My Nissan Maxima, Buick LeSabre and Volvo 760 all had instructions on how to manually close the roofs. 

Hi Bob:
I am presuming you mean sunroofs, not retractable roofs? VW also supplies instructions (and a tool) in the owner manual for all their cars that explain how to close a *sunroof *without power. I think, though, that this discussion is more aimed at the entire Eos roof.
The sunroof panel in the Eos roof cannot be considered as a 'stand-alone' sunroof - it's part and parcel of the entire complex retractable roof assembly.
Michael
*Example of owner manual instructions for closing a conventional sunroof (Phaeton)*


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Roof Operation (PanEuropean)*

Yes, I was replying to mark_d_drake's comment on sunroofs. bob


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Roof Operation (vweosdriver)*

I checked today with the Eos trained tech at my dealer about closing the SUNROOF without electricity. He said there is a panel in the headliner over the rear seat near the rear window that comes loose and the headliner has to be taken loose and you don't really want to do this because it's not really a DIY job and it's not a quick job. So it looks like it's a "don't get a dead battery with the sunroof open" situation. bob 


_Modified by vweosdriver at 8:35 PM 2-2-2007_


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Roof Operation (vweosdriver)*

Thanks for checking into that!


----------



## swordfish1 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: Emergency Roof Operation (vweosdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vweosdriver* »_My Nissan Maxima, Buick LeSabre and Volvo 760 all had instructions on how to manually close the roofs. Some times you used a crank supplied with the car or a screw driver to turn a gear. Don't know how to do it on the Eos and the OM doesn't say. bob

I know my Ford Escort convertable had a crank in the trunk for manually closing the powered softtop.


----------

